# Please Keep Kodi in your Thoughts



## krandall

I had to leave my guy at the emergency clinic tonight. I went out to dinner, and when I came back, he was acting like his tummy hurt. All he wanted to do was stretch out on his tummy and put his head in my lap. I tried to take him out to potty, thinking that might help, and he just hid under the table. Really NOT usual Kodi behavior.

He is stable, but his entire intestines and stomach are packed with??? They took x-rays and did blood work (the blood work came back fine) tonight, started him on fluids and hope that he will pass "it" (whatever "it" is) in the next 12 hours. (they say there shouldn't be ANYTHING in his stomach this long after he ate at 4:30) If he hasn't passed it by the morning, they will do an ultrasound to get a clearer picture of what's going on.

I don't like going to bed without knowing that my baby is safe in his


----------



## mitrus

I am so sorry! I hope tomorrow will bring good news!


----------



## mintchip

*(((Kodi))) get well soon!*


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh!! I am SO sorry Karen, I will be praying for Kodi, I am sure he is missing you as much or MORE as you are missing him... hopefully he will pass "it" and be good as new and home with you tomorrow ASAP!! :hug:


----------



## Cailleach

Holy Crap Karen...I hope all will pass. So scary for you. Hope you get some sleep.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh Karen - I am so sorry to read this. Sending positive thoughts that the morning brings good news. :hug:


----------



## Ninja

Oh no Karen...I am so sorry and I hope tomorrow brings you good news... I hope you get some sleep and I hope Kodi passes whatever is in his system :hug:


----------



## kudo2u

oh my gosh!!!!!!

Sending warm and healing thoughts to you both. Hopefully "it" will clear out OK! Please keep us all posted!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Please update on Kodi!!!!! Sending hugs and prayers!


----------



## clare

Oh no,poor little fellow,and poor you,I really hope all goes well and he sorts himself out,what on earth can he have got hold of? Well better out than in as they say,and they [who ever they are]are certainly right in this case.We have been having the reverse problem with Dizzie's bowls,runny poo for the last 3 days or so, but happy in himself,except that he hides away when he has a dirty bum as he knows I shall be giving him a quick bottom wash, which he finds very humiliating! Well I am thinking of you and poor Kodi and wishing all comes out alright! No I am not joking I know worried we all get when any of our babies are poorly.Good luck.


----------



## MaggieMay

Awwww poor guy saying a prayer for him.


----------



## Laurief

Good wishes to Kodi!!


----------



## hartman studio

Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about Kodi- please let us know how he is this morning. Hopefully, he will have passed whatever it is.


----------



## Pipersmom

Oh Karen! I hope Kodi is doing better this morning and he's passed whatever it is.

Thinking of you both.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am keeping both you and Kodi in my thoughts! So scary. We are here for you.


----------



## whimsy

so sorry!!! please update up with good news!! I know how hard it is when our pups are hurting.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry to read about Kodi being in distress and not knowing the cause. I'm sure you hardly slept last night. Hoping Kodi is doing so much better today. Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers until I read all's well.


----------



## Thumper

:grouphug: I am so sorry, Karen, I know how scary this can be. Please let us know what is going on as soon as you find out, til' then, sending lots of prayers your way. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## krandall

Thanks everyone. No news over night, and they said they'd call if he got worse, (not that I slept anyway) so I guess that's a good thing. They are supposed to call by 11:00 and give me and update. I'll let you all know what I find out.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Karen, I am just reading this. I had to read it twice!!!! I hope everything is alright with Kodi. It feels like leaving a child only in someways they are more helpless, they can't tell us. Hope Kodi gets to come home soon and you both get some sleep. You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## luv3havs

*Get well Kodi*

Karen,

Hope you get a good report this morning and that Kodi comes home today.


----------



## baileyandenzo

Feel better Kodi!


----------



## Kathie

Just now reading this, Karen. I'll be praying that Kodi is doing better today and that it is nothing serious.


----------



## KSC

omg Karen..I just saw this! Thinking of you and Kodi and praying he's all right. I'll be checking back often to hear...I so hope you get good news at 11.


----------



## mintchip

My sister's dog had a similar issue recently and it was caused by ingesting a piece of a toy he tore apart. You often remark he is an heavy chewer and toy destroyer---do you think Kodi swallowed part of a toy? 
*((((((Kodi)))) *


----------



## pjewel

Karen, I'm just seeing this and I feel as if someone kicked me in the stomach. I can just imagine how you feel. My prayers are out for a quick resolution to whatever it is. Poor baby . . . poor you. I've been there and nothing I say will make it better, till you hear from them that all is clear. I'll check back all day.


----------



## Sheri

Karen, I just turned on my computer to read this... my heart is in my throat for you! Sending you a big hug, and wishes for Kodi to be able to pass whatever it is quickly and easily. It is awful to have to leave your boy at the clinic, I know I wouldn't have slept a wink either.

I'll be watching for news!


----------



## Suzi

Oh Karen I'm sorry you are going threw this I can fell your worries. We are praying for good results by 11 am . And you can have your Kodi back home.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lfung5

I am so sorry to read this! I understand how you are feeling. I hope Kodi will be ok and get better soon. I will look for a positive update later today. Kodi is in my prayers.
Hugs and kisses from his forum buddies!


----------



## kudo2u

Not that I'm watching the clock.... But it's 11:00 (my time zone). Any word?


----------



## krandall

Not yet. I called and they said they were running late with rounds, and that the vet in charge of him should be starting her calls "shortly". I have no idea where we will be in the order of call backs. This is what I DON'T like about university hospitals. Though I'm sure the level of care is top-notch, you don't have the personal connection you do with your regular, local vet.

I'll post an update as soon as I know anything. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## brugmansia

Just read this . . . oh, I hope Kodi is doing well! Lots of prayers and hugs to both of you!!! I hope everything is okay! Will look for your update!


----------



## boo2352

Hoping you get a good report today. Hugs to you and Kodi!


----------



## morriscsps

any news? Is he at Tufts?

hugs to you and Kodi!


----------



## holt24

Prayers for you and Kodi- please keep us posted as we all are probably tuned in- hope you can feel our support!


----------



## Sox

Oh Karen - I hope you get some good news very soon! Waiting is so hard. We're sending lots of prayers Kodi's way...


----------



## shimpli

Ohhh I hope you receive good news soon and Kodi can go home with you today. Praying for you both.


----------



## mckennasedona

Karen, I'm so sorry to read this and hope Kodi is doing better today. Our former dog, Maggie apparently ate the stuffing out of a portion of a quilt once and it showed up on an x-ray and they didn't know what it was.


----------



## Sheri

... checking in...


----------



## morriscsps

me, too.


----------



## O'Bluff

Karen, I'm very sorry to hear Kodi is ill. It must have been a really rough night! You haven't posted for a while; hope that means you are picking him up and all is well!

Get well soon Kodi!

J


----------



## Missy

Karen, just adding my positive thoughts to Kodi. I wlll check in again.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Karen, just checking in, and hoping Kodi will be OK.


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, just checking in, and hoping Kodi will be OK.


 Me Too! :ear:


----------



## hartman studio

Hi Karen,
I've been thinking of you and Kodi all day and hoping everything's alright- I'll keep checking back hoping to hear everything is OK.


----------



## clare

Just checking in again,do hope things are okay,waiting is so very hard,and with the time difference it's confusing.


----------



## juliav

Karen,

I just got on the boards and saw this thread. I am so very sorry about Kodi and hope they will have an update on his condition soon. :hug:


----------



## alicelc

Prayers to KODI. Get well soon. Hopefully "it" has passed or is passing :grouphug:


----------



## Kati

My son's dog ate a sock and his regular vet couldn't find it on x-rays. They took him to the University of Tennessee vet school and they found it. He had surgery and has been fine since then. With the sudden onset, it makes me wonder if it isn't something similar. Please let us know how he's feeling. Get well soon!


----------



## LilyMyLove

Karen just stopping by to see how Kodi is doing-lily and I are thinking about you guys and hoping everything will be okay. I am sorry this is happening.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Checking in on Kodi. Get well Kodi!


----------



## Rita Nelson

Checking in again, hope when you read this you're home with Kodi and all's well.


----------



## kudo2u

:spy:

Just stopping by, looking for clues on Kodi's diagnosis...


:spy:


----------



## Ninja

Also checking in...:ear:


----------



## Pipersmom

I've been thinking of you and Kodi all day.


----------



## KSC

Me too...sitting by your side out here.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Karen, I hope things are going to be alright. I know you will post as soon as you are able. Worried.


----------



## davetgabby

Hoping for the best Karen.


----------



## pjewel

Back to check in. Just waiting to hear. I'm counting on good news, with fingers crossed for luck.


----------



## Sheri

This is making me awfully nervous, Karen. Silence is ominous at a time like this... Sending you and Kodi good wishes and hugs.


----------



## galaxie

Karen, I'm just seeing this post now. Waiting on good news!


----------



## bellasmom

(((Hugs))) Karen and Kodi. Hope all is well by now.


----------



## hav2

Just saw this......oh my goodness......hope Kodi is okay, sending good vibes and thoughts your way! ((((hugs)))) to you and Kodi.


----------



## Grimnel

*Oh!*

Oh no I missed this until now - I really hope kodi is ok and it's nothing too harmful swallowed or whatever it may be, sending all our love and prayers xx


----------



## krandall

Thanks everyone. Pam, yes, he's at Tufts. I couldn't check back earlier today because I was at the hospital visiting with him, getting him to eat, etc. good news, though!

Good news... 

When I saw him this afternoon, and he looked much happier. They had given him some sort of meds, (I'm still not sure what) and it seems to have moved things along and his stomach has emptied out. While I was there, he clearly wanted to go out. They said I could take him, and he immediately produced a big, relatively normal looking poop. They gave him his first food, and said if he kept down a couple of small meals without trouble, they might let me take him home later tonight, but no promises.

A little while ago, they called to say that I can take him home tonight after 7:00. They've continued to feed him small amounts several times and he's tolerating it well. They still really don't know what caused it... so far he hasn't passed anything that should have caused an obstruction. He did pass a piece of a greenie, but it was very soft. I only knew what it was because of the color. They said we may never know... It could have been the greenie, or it could even have been a mild virus that just affected his body by shutting down his GI tract. He has to be on a bland (chicken and rice) diet for the next week. If he shows any further signs of distress, I'll have to bring him back and they'll have to do an ultrasound but, knock on wood, right now things are looking up! What a relief!!!

I can't wait to go get my little boy, and it's just about time to leave to go get him.

I'll keep you posted how the next few days go, but I'm not sure I'll be back on tonight... I'm cooked!!!

Karen


----------



## galaxie

eace::whoo:eace:

YAAAY! Great news. Glad to hear it, Karen. I have been refreshing this page every minute or so since I saw it! (((((HUGS))))) to you and Kodi!


----------



## pjewel

Good news! I'm sure you're exhausted. Now relax, with Kodi in your arms.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

So very glad to hear that Kodi is coming home tonight!! Here is hoping he continues to do well. And hope you can get some rest tonight, Karen. Stay well, Kodi!


----------



## davetgabby

good to hear Karen.


----------



## holt24

great news


----------



## morriscsps

phew! what a relief! I am so glad that "things are moving" along.  Hope you guys have a quiet stress-free night.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Hope you both get some much needed rest. I know you only want to get there stuff him in the car and get him home safe. So happy for you both.


----------



## hav2

GREAT NEWS!!!! Love when there is a happy ending, at least he can come home now, good for you and Kodi. Keep us posted on his speedy recovery!


----------



## shimpli

Yeahhh... So happy !!! Hope you have a good night.


----------



## O'Bluff

So good to hear! Sounds like the worst is over!

Be safe Kodi! Get some sleep tonight Karen.

J


----------



## Suzi

That is great news! I read a article about dogs stomachs and it is better to not do a lot of exercise after eating something can get twisted. although I think they were talking about large breed dogs. 
Hope it was just a fluke and have a good night sleep.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Thank Goodness! That's the good news we were hoping to hear.


----------



## Julie

Just seeing this for the first time now! WOW! That must of been scary for you and Kodi! I had to skim all the posts and hurry to look for your update. I'm thrilled to read he is home now and appears to be better.

We had a dog that once ate 3 pairs of underwear(at work)! The owner was so embarrased! ound:


----------



## irnfit

Karen, I'm just now reading this (I hate not having internet access @work) and am so glad Kodi is OK. I know just how you feel.


----------



## Sheri

Great news!! :biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs

Glad to hear that Kodi is doing ok.
Hope your night goes well.


----------



## hartman studio

What a relief!!!! So glad to hear Kodi is feeling better!


----------



## krandall

Julie said:


> Just seeing this for the first time now! WOW! That must of been scary for you and Kodi! I had to skim all the posts and hurry to look for your update. I'm thrilled to read he is home now and appears to be better.
> 
> We had a dog that once ate 3 pairs of underwear(at work)! The owner was so embarrased! ound:


Not home yet... I'm at the vet hospital waiting for them to check him out. But he IS coming home tonight!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

My first time online today and my heart just sank when I read this. I am so glad that he is doing better and coming home tonight. I am sure you are exhausted. Please give Kodi and hug and kiss.


----------



## littlebuddy

oh, i feel so bad for you and poor kodi. i know what you are going thru but remember, kodi is in a good place and the best place until they can figure out what's going on. django and i will send good thoughts and prayers to the both of you.


----------



## Missy

YAY KODI! YAY KAREN!


----------



## Kathie

Glad to hear Kodi is able to come home! I'm with the grandkids in Charleston, SC and just got online today! I know you are relieved, Karen, and hopefully everyone will get a good night's sleep tonight!


----------



## Cailleach

Great to hear your boy is going home. YAY.


----------



## Sox

Wonderful news! I'm so relieved for you and Kodi!!


----------



## KSC

OMG thank goodness...so happy for you and Kodi Karen!


----------



## Ninja

So glad to hear he is coming home tonight!! Everyone on the forum was so worried I know this is the greatest news I've heard today :biggrin1:


----------



## inlovewithhav

Karen,
So glad he gets to come home with you tonight. I first saw this at work and my heart sank and I have been trying to check in throughout the day. I am sooo happy for you.


----------



## CarolZ

Wow..just read all the posts and glad to read a happy ending that he's going home tonight.
Wishing you both lots of sleep and a speedy recovery.


----------



## LuvCicero

Karen, I'm just seeing this and I know you must be worn out after this worry. I'm so glad to know Kodi is doing okay now. I hope you both get a good nights sleep and all will be great from here on. Give Kodi a belly rub from Cicero and I.


----------



## juliav

Great news Karen!!! I am so happy that Kodi is going to be home with you tonight. Give that boy an extra belly rub from us.


----------



## kudo2u

Yay!!!!! So glad to hear! Hope you both get some sleep , and keep us posted if anything else strange happens.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::bounce::cheer2:


----------



## bellasmom

Karen, that is wonderful news! What a long day/night it must have been for you both. Now you both need to get some rest. (((HUGS)))


----------



## clare

Phew, thank goodness for that,just been whizzing through all the posts until I found the, all clear one. hope thing are still going okay.Karen put your feet up now,you must be shattered.


----------



## mckennasedona

Great news to log in and see that Kodi was able to go home. I hope you both got some rest. 
I keep going back and forth about giving my girls Greenies. My vet swears that they have been reformulated since the big scare about them causing blockages a few years ago. If Kodi's issue was caused by a Greenie, perhaps they haven't refined the formula enough. Maybe I'll still hold out on giving Greenie treats.


----------



## krandall

Thanks, everyone. It has been so nice knowing we've had such a nice group of friends rooting for us!

We both went to bed early and slept late this morning. It's going to be a hang-around-the-house day for both of us! He seems to like the bland diet canned food they sent him home with, so that's not a problem, and I'm supposed to keep him on Famotidine (Pepcid) for 3 days.

Yesterday, while he was still at the hospital, his poop was soft/normal, but when I took him out this morning, he passed only a couple of small, hard pieces. So I'm going to mix enough water into his food to make sure there's plenty of fluid going through his gut, and hopefully soften things up.

He's not very playful yet, but at least he's following me around the house again!


----------



## mintchip

mckennasedona said:


> Great news to log in and see that Kodi was able to go home. I hope you both got some rest.
> I keep going back and forth about giving my girls Greenies. My vet swears that they have been reformulated since the big scare about them causing blockages a few years ago. If Kodi's issue was caused by a Greenie, perhaps they haven't refined the formula enough. Maybe I'll still hold out on giving Greenie treats.


I'm still not giving my guys any greenies...............
:hug:KODI :hug:


----------



## krandall

mintchip said:


> I'm still not giving my guys any greenies...............
> :hug:KODI :hug:


I agree. I was assured by two different vets at different times that Greenies were "safe" now... otherwise, I NEVER would have given them to Kodi!!! At the University ER, they told me that Greenies are STILL one of the MOST common causes of obstruction they see in dogs.

Needless to say, they got thrown out as soon as I got home! From now on, we're sticking with our sweet potato chews. He likes them, and there is nothing in them but good, natural food. The reason I'e sometimes used the Greenies is that the sweet potato chews are HUGE for our little guys, and I suspect have quite a few calories. They are also hard to cut. But I'll just have to find a way to cut them up ahead of time. Maybe tin snips?!?ound:

BTW, he's had 2 more poops, and nothing that looks like it could have caused an obstruction yet. I'll keep checking through tomorrow, but my guess is that we've already gone long enough that he would have passed whatever was causing the problem. My money (literally!) is on that Greenie.


----------



## DorothyS

Just tuned in now and am so glad to see a happy ending! Such a stressful thing when our little guys get sick. I wonder about those Greenies, too. I've occasionally given them to our two, but they seem to get a bit of the runs with them, so haven't been giving them lately. I think I'll err on the side of caution and throw the rest out. I also give sweet potato chips. We have an Ontario company that makes them, called Crumps, and they're more like leathery chews. I can cut them into smaller sizes for my guys. They love them.


----------



## krandall

DorothyS said:


> Just tuned in now and am so glad to see a happy ending! Such a stressful thing when our little guys get sick. I wonder about those Greenies, too. I've occasionally given them to our two, but they seem to get a bit of the runs with them, so haven't been giving them lately. I think I'll err on the side of caution and throw the rest out. I also give sweet potato chips. We have an Ontario company that makes them, called Crumps, and they're more like leathery chews. I can cut them into smaller sizes for my guys. They love them.


I have two different types of sweet potato chews... The leathery "chips" and chew things that look more like a piece of wood than anything else. These are much harder, and take a LOT longer for them to get through. It seems like small bits come off as they get wet from the chewing. He likes both types, and the ER folks said both types are safe.


----------



## lfung5

Glad to hear everything turned out fine!!! Great news


----------



## O'Bluff

Karen, so glad Kodi seems to be almost back to normal. Now I have to research "Greenies"; never heard of them!


----------



## iluvhavs

Just finding this now. SO glad to hear everything has "come out" fine. I hope this was a one time incident!


----------



## Missy

Great News!


----------



## Luciledodd

Kaaren, am glad to hear the good news. I have been so concerned with myself that I can't even take the time to read hardly, but this one scared me and Rosie hid under my covers in the bed with me until I got all the way through and read it all to her. Whew, she is so happy now--she has a secret crush on Kodi you know. Lucile and Rosie


----------



## clare

Lucile,so glad to see you posting,hope you continue to improve.So glad you have your dear little nurse maid Rosie.


----------



## davetgabby

here's hoping it was only the greenie. I tried them once, years ago. Problem with them is that they can break off in large chunks. With any chew , you should really watch them closely. Even bully sticks can come off in fairly large pieces. And the number one worst in my opinion- rawhide. Glad he seems better. Make sure he keeps drinking. These guys sure can scare the hell out of us. Keep us posted .


----------



## krandall

iluvhavs said:


> Just finding this now. SO glad to hear everything has "come out" fine. I hope this was a one time incident!


It's still "coming out"... He has pooped 4 times today.:biggrin1: While I'm glad his system is working itself out, I hope he gets done soon!


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> Kaaren, am glad to hear the good news. I have been so concerned with myself that I can't even take the time to read hardly, but this one scared me and Rosie hid under my covers in the bed with me until I got all the way through and read it all to her. Whew, she is so happy now--she has a secret crush on Kodi you know. Lucile and Rosie


Awww, well, you just tell Rosie the feeling is mutual. And YOU just KEEP worrying about you and get lots of rest! We want you back fit as a fiddle ASAP!


----------



## Suzi

*YOU GO KODI! GOOD BIG JOB!*


----------



## irnfit

Glad things are working themselves out with Kodi. It's funny that Greenie talk has come up again. When I was at the vet with Shelby, they had signs up that it was "dental hygiene" month and they were advertising Greenies and selling them. I was surprised because of all the bad things that we were told about them.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

*Happy to hear Kodi is on the mend.*


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

So glad to read Kodi is none the worse for wear these days. I know that was scary. Misty is intolarent to rawhide and the day after Christmas we rushed her to the Vet she was vomiting brown pudding like stuff. I was so scared it was a blockage from the rawhide and I could not find it!!!! The Vet did not think that was the case and injected her with fluids and let her come home (we live 5 mins from him and 15 from the office). We took her back the next day and he said no more rawhide shes the one dog in thousands who can't have it. A few days latter Yogi had a dirty rawhide in the yard loaping around. I think any thought of blockage or bloat is very scary. I still give the fake pig ears.


----------



## Thumper

I'm glad he's okay :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Kathie

So glad to hear that Kodi is doing so much better.

I don't trust any chew that is slimy and breaks off in big chunks. I bought some Greenies right after I got Abby but didn't like the slimy things! Lucky for me that she is not a big chewer and is happy with a couple of minutes chew a day on her nice clean nylabone! It never even shows any wear & tear!


----------



## krandall

Thanks, everyone. He seems to be moving things through his gut, but I'm a little concerned that he's still so under the weather. He played for about 5 minutes this morning, then it was back to sleep on the couch again. This is just not like him.


----------



## Sheri

Poor Kodi, poor Karen! I hope it's just a matter of a virus working it's way through, making him feel poorly, but with rest he'll be back to normal SOON!


----------



## Suzi

Oh I'm sorry he is not back to his normal self. Do you feel like getting the CT scan?:hug:


----------



## DorothyS

Poor little guy! He could just be in recovery mode. I find that when something upsets my pups' tummies, it can take a few days for them to bounce back - sorta like us! Hope he's back to raising heck soon!


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> Oh I'm sorry he is not back to his normal self. Do you feel like getting the CT scan?:hug:


No, they wouldn't do a CT scan anyway. They can see what they need to see on an ultrasound. If he stops improving, I'll be back at the vet's in a minute. But he IS a little better today than he was yesterday... I just thought he'd improve much faster. I suppose it's possible that the meds he's on are making him sleepy.


----------



## krandall

DorothyS said:


> Poor little guy! He could just be in recovery mode. I find that when something upsets my pups' tummies, it can take a few days for them to bounce back - sorta like us! Hope he's back to raising heck soon!


Thanks! I'm glad to hear that. He's had a cast-iron stomach up till now, so this is my first experience.

It's so weird to walk around the family room without WADING through his toys!!!


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> No, they wouldn't do a CT scan anyway. They can see what they need to see on an ultrasound. If he stops improving, I'll be back at the vet's in a minute. But he IS a little better today than he was yesterday... I just thought he'd improve much faster. I suppose it's possible that the meds he's on are making him sleepy.


 I bet you are right about the Meds. Maybe you could look up the side effects for that particular medication.:hug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:whoo: I love a happy ending! We are making progress! One poop at a time!


----------



## clare

Dear Karen and Kodi,I really hope Kodi bounces back to normal very soon.I expect he is exhausted after all his meds, and the anxiety he must have been through, having to stay in a new place and feel poorly,you know what it is like when we get a tummy bug.Hope you are okay too,sending lots of love from over the sea!


----------



## krandall

Thanks, Clare! As long as he continues to improve, I'm going to try not to worry too much! I thought about calling the vet today, and then I thought, "what would I say? He's sleeping more than I'd like?" They'd think I'm nuts.


----------



## clare

We are all a bit nuts around our Havs! DH thinks I'm completely bonkers.


----------



## kelrobin

Hi Karen - so glad that Kodi is better. Only we know when our pups are not 100% their usual selves. Hopefully whatever "it" is, will be over soon whether greenie or virus. Keep us posted!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Oh my, I have been off the HF for a few days and did not know. I am so glad he is improving, please keep us advised and give Kodi a group hug from all of us?:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Rita Nelson

Just checking in again. Poor little fellow, sure hope he's back to his old self quickly. I know you'll feel much better than also. It's amazing that we love our little furbabies just like we love our kids. Although, I'd never tell my kids that. LOL!


----------



## krandall

I did end up calling my local vet this afternoon to ask about how tired he seems. He said that as long as he's eating, drinking and pooping, he's not obstructed. He said if I don't see steady improvement over the next couple of days, or if I see mucus on his poop, I should call him. He said if his insides got roughed up too much, the pepcid might not be enough, and he might need something to jump start the good bacteria in his gut again. 

He said the most important thing was to keep a close eye that he doesn't start eating strange things and cause more problems. He said that when dogs have upset stomachs, they often eat things that are REALLY not good for them, like the edge of carpets, sticks outside, you name it.


----------



## Suzi

I'm glad you called. The whole thing is so weird . You do not seem like a sit down kind of girl but maybe some good movies and popcorn or boom boom's might help and just snuggle with your sweet Kodi.:grouphug:


----------



## littlebuddy

These little guys bounce back quickly. just keep an eye on things and snuggle time is the best medicine!


----------



## Miss Paige

I have been off the forum for a few days-so sorry to read about Kodi being sick but very glad to read that all has turned out okay.

I used to let my "kids" have greenies but decided a while back to not let them chew on anything other than jerky-I hate rawhide-it can cut up a stomach and GI track so bad-it breaks off in splinters and does a lot of damage. I know a lot of people give their dogs rawhide teats and have never had any trouble but I just don't want to run the risk.

Hugs to Kodi 
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tease (for a while)
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## juliav

Hi Karen,

If Kodi was put on antibiotics, he might just need some good probiotics. If one of my guys has to take antibiotics, I supplement with greek style yogurt. It has lots of good bacteria. Mine will only eat vanilla flavored. lol


----------



## littlebuddy

yes yes on the probiotics. i give django geneflora. i had stopped for a bit because he was on so many meds i couldn't keep track of things but i have started up agian. he likes yogurt sometimes but it's never a sure thing so i put a bit of geneflora in his food.


----------



## KSC

irnfit said:


> Glad things are working themselves out with Kodi. It's funny that Greenie talk has come up again. When I was at the vet with Shelby, they had signs up that it was "dental hygiene" month and they were advertising Greenies and selling them. I was surprised because of all the bad things that we were told about them.


I use these for Kipling -he gets one a day and he likes them..though he does go through them quickly and has on occasion reproduced a small 1/2" piece...thoughts on these?

http://n-bone.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=24


----------



## KSC

Karen! I've just re-joined this thread...I didn't realize Kodi was still not quite himself. You're such a good mommy to him...keeping an eye and not letting yourself get too too worried. I sure hope he continues his steady improvement. Poor baby.


----------



## Ninja

Is Kodi on any Meds? Sometimes I think they make a dog drowsy just like with us humans. Maybe thats why he's still not himself? Plus he has been through a lot so I think he'll bounce back in a few days. I'm so glad he's going normally  I know how crazy I can get over these things too sometimes. I think your handling it better then I would lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Karen, I hope Kodi is back tossing his toy around and doing RLH's soon.


----------



## krandall

juliav said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> If Kodi was put on antibiotics, he might just need some good probiotics. If one of my guys has to take antibiotics, I supplement with greek style yogurt. It has lots of good bacteria. Mine will only eat vanilla flavored. lol


He wasn't on antibiotics, but the vet says he may need the probiotics anyway, just because being that distended is damaging to the lining of the gut. Yogurt isn't an option for now, because dairy could cause more irritation.

On a general basis, Kodi LOVES Chobani!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Karen, how long did the episode last, that Kodi wasn't moving things through? Sure hope he is back to his normal active self soon so you don't have to worry any longer. 

And what is Chobani?


----------



## krandall

Ninja said:


> Is Kodi on any Meds? Sometimes I think they make a dog drowsy just like with us humans. Maybe thats why he's still not himself? Plus he has been through a lot so I think he'll bounce back in a few days. I'm so glad he's going normally  I know how crazy I can get over these things too sometimes. I think your handling it better then I would lol


The only med he's on at this point is Pepcid. It's unlikely that that would make him tired.

He slept most of the day, (as much of it as possible in my lap) but he did play for a few minutes this evening. He seems to get winded very quickly, then he's back either on the couch or in my lap. He was whining to go to bed at 8:00. But he didn't play at all yesterday, so I guess that's progress.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, how long did the episode last, that Kodi wasn't moving things through? Sure hope he is back to his normal active self soon so you don't have to worry any longer.
> 
> And what is Chobani?


He pooped Mon. morning, and Monday night is when he was so sick. The vet told me today that sometimes if there is a lot of swelling in the gut that it can look like foreign matter on x-ray. That would make some sense, since I still haven't seen anything that should have caused this unless it was the piece of green he passed late on Tues.

Chobani is the YUMMIEST Greek yogurt!


----------



## juliav

When yogurt is not an option and when my guys have upset tummies, I give them Optagest. I am never without this product. 
http://www.inclover.com/optagest_dogs.html


----------



## Ninja

krandall said:


> The only med he's on at this point is Pepcid. It's unlikely that that would make him tired.
> 
> He slept most of the day, (as much of it as possible in my lap) but he did play for a few minutes this evening. He seems to get winded very quickly, then he's back either on the couch or in my lap. He was whining to go to bed at 8:00. But he didn't play at all yesterday, so I guess that's progress.


Aww I'm wishing for a speedy recovery!! I think he'll be okay in a few more days


----------



## krandall

juliav said:


> When yogurt is not an option and when my guys have upset tummies, I give them Optagest. I am never without this product.
> http://www.inclover.com/optagest_dogs.html


Thanks, it doesn't look like they sell in around here, but I'll check our local dog supply store and see what they have. I may try to order the Optagest on line to have on hand in the future if it keeps well.

It's something I haven't thought about much, because since we realized, as a little puppy, that he didn't tolerate beef, he's had kind of a cast iron stomach!


----------



## krandall

Ninja said:


> Aww I'm wishing for a speedy recovery!! I think he'll be okay in a few more days


Thanks, Lumi, I think so too. I just want him to hurry up about it!


----------



## Suzi

How is Kodi doing this morning? We are still thinking of him and still think the whole thing is weird.
I think if it was me and it has been 5 days or was it sunday? I would have the ultra sound just to make sure. 
I hope he is better today and you don't have to worry anymore:grouphug:


----------



## Missy

Karen, I am sorry Kodi is not feeling himself...he's been through a lot. he will bounce back. When the boys went though passing something back and forth to each other this fall. the thing that worked was Vetri-science fast acting GI support. It is a super probiotic. You may have to get it though your vet around here. but you can get it on-line. I keep meaning to get one to just have in the house. It is kinda gross...looks like what you are trying to cure. But it works. And I very much trust Vetri Science.

http://www.vetriscience.com/fastbalance.php


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> How is Kodi doing this morning? We are still thinking of him and still think the whole thing is weird.
> I think if it was me and it has been 5 days or was it sunday? I would have the ultra sound just to make sure.
> I hope he is better today and you don't have to worry anymore:grouphug:


If the vets were suggesting it at all, we'd do it in a minute. But it's expensive, they'd have to shave him, and I think also sedate him. All things that don't seem like a good idea just to make ME feel better.


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> Karen, I am sorry Kodi is not feeling himself...he's been through a lot. he will bounce back. When the boys went though passing something back and forth to each other this fall. the thing that worked was Vetri-science fast acting GI support. It is a super probiotic. You may have to get it though your vet around here. but you can get it on-line. I keep meaning to get one to just have in the house. It is kinda gross...looks like what you are trying to cure. But it works. And I very much trust Vetri Science.
> 
> http://www.vetriscience.com/fastbalance.php


Thanks, Missy. I may get something like that just to have on hand for emergencies of the other sort. But in this case, he's never had any diarrhea. If anything, his poop looks a little dry and hard to me. But maybe that's just from the chicken/rice diet... I don't know. The vet did say we'd add a probiotic if he stopped getting slowly better, or if he had mucus on his poop. (neither has happened) I've been turning the food into soup by putting lots of warm water in with it, just to make sure he's well hydrated. I did go over to Especially For Pets and picked up some powdered probiotics. I figured it can't hurt him...

We're having a new problem today, partially weather related, I'm sure. He doesn't really want to go out, (neither do I) but I had to take his litter boxes away. The vet had warned me that when dogs have tummy trouble, they often want to eat things they shouldn't (an example he gave was the edge of the rug!) and today he's been trying to eat the liter from his litter box. I tried to distract him, but I can't give him any chew food stuff, and I had to finally just put it in the other room. I TAPED a pee pad to the floor so he couldn't get to the edges of that, but I don't think he really knows what to do with it. He ALMOST had an accident on the rug, and I was able to rush him to the pee pad just in time. The next time he had to go, he STILL wouldn't use the pee pad, but whined at the gate to the room where the litter box is, so I let him in just long enough to use the litter box, then took him back out again.

He is a bit more active today, even though he's still not playing much. So I guess we've got to count that as improvement!


----------



## Ninja

Karen glad to hear he's a big more active. Everyday he seems to be getting better YAY! 

I know sometimes when it's really rainy and dreary out, like it is today, Ninja HATES going out and just wants to sleep in all day. Kinda like us LOL

Has he ever tried to eat liter before or is this a new behavior? It's good you distracted him...you seems to be right on top of things :whoo:


----------



## krandall

Ninja said:


> Karen glad to hear he's a big more active. Everyday he seems to be getting better YAY!
> 
> I know sometimes when it's really rainy and dreary out, like it is today, Ninja HATES going out and just wants to sleep in all day. Kinda like us LOL
> 
> Has he ever tried to eat liter before or is this a new behavior? It's good you distracted him...you seems to be right on top of things :whoo:


No. Sometimes he'll pick up a piece of litter, drop it on the floor and play "hockey puck" with it, but he doesn't try to eat it.


----------



## Ninja

krandall said:


> No. Sometimes he'll pick up a piece of litter, drop it on the floor and play "hockey puck" with it, but he doesn't try to eat it.


LOL "hockey puck" ound: so silly!!

He probably still has a little bit of an upset tummy if he tried to eat it but if he is more active whatever it is must be getting out of his system. He's just wants to speed it up lol


----------



## KSC

Come on Kodi...feel better - Kipling is thinking of you.


----------



## iluvhavs

No one, not even the vet, knows your dog as well as you do. If you think something isn't right, be loud and clear about it!

I'm sure Kodi will come around in a day or so, but if you think there could be something else going on, call again. Did the vet do a full blood panel?


----------



## irnfit

Sorry Kodi doen't seem to be back 100% yet. Mine don't like the rain either. They just mope around, and if I can get them to go out, they just pee and run back in. If it was snow, they'd be out there all day. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## littlebuddy

i hope Kodi is better today. and ditto on the previous post, go with your gut, you know your dog better than anyone. if somethings off, call the vet. Django also sends healing thoughts your way


----------



## krandall

Yes, they did do a full blood panel, and compared it to his baseline blood work that was done back when he was neutered. He was at an ER run by a big teaching hospital, so I'm pretty confident in the level of care. 

He has been getting a little better each day, with no set-backs. I guess I just thought he'd bounce back faster. Our regular vet told me to watch him carefully, and he'd check him at any time if I wanted to bring him in, but wasn't surprised at his progress when I talked to him. 

He did play for a while last night... a little longer than the night before. So I think he IS making slow progress. Today we started reintroducing his normal food, a bit at a time. I also got some probiotics to feed him. I figured it couldn't possibly hurt, and might help!


----------



## clare

I think in this day and age we are all very impatient, and not use to having to wait to get better, we all expect an immediate fix,and if something drags on a bit we find it hard.I know this is true of myself and several of my work mates!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am so glad each day Kodi is getting stronger each day. Keep us up to date on his progress.


----------



## O'Bluff

Still thinking about Kodi. Glad he has such a great home to get well in!

We're taking Picasso for his first vet check this morning. Our vet has been on vacation and this is the first opportunity. Had to get permission from the breeder to wait a full week. Hoping for a "clean bill of health". He sure seems healthy, just like Kody will soon!

Hang tough Karen; you're doing all the right stuff!


----------



## krandall

O'Bluff said:


> Still thinking about Kodi. Glad he has such a great home to get well in!
> 
> We're taking Picasso for his first vet check this morning. Our vet has been on vacation and this is the first opportunity. Had to get permission from the breeder to wait a full week. Hoping for a "clean bill of health". He sure seems healthy, just like Kody will soon!
> 
> Hang tough Karen; you're doing all the right stuff!


It's great that you have a breeder who will work with you. The first thing I did when Kodi got sick was get on the phone with Kodi's breeder. -Not that she could do much from long distance, but just to talk, get her take on what was going on and keep her in the loop.

I needed to take my car in for service this morning, and this is the first time I've left him for more than a few minutes since he got home from the hospital. The good thing is I felt comfortable doing it. He's in his pen with a bone stuffed with chicken and rice. He sure was mouthy this morning! We had words about all the barking. Maybe this is the end!


----------



## mellowbo

Waiting is the worst!! Saying prayers here and 16 paws are crossed!


----------



## KSC

Good to hear Kodi is being a tad mouthy...he must be returning to himself...still checking in regularly to hear he's making progress and thinking of you too Karen!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Sounds like Kodi is slowly on the mend. Glad to hear you feel comfortable enough with how he is doing that you are able to leave him for a bit. I agree with listening to your gut - we mothers have intuitions about how our 'kids' are doing!  - and that extends to our fur kids!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Keep us posted, good to hear he is talking back to you LOL...


----------



## ShirleyH

*Kodi*

Been out of town, Karen, so don't really know the whole story here but surely am saying a prayer that Kodi is better and stays better. I do hope they find out exactly what this was. How terrifying for you.

Kisses to Kodi.

Shirley H.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Has anyone hear anything else about Kodi? Prayers coming his way from so many of us.


----------



## Julie

Catching back up with this thread....hope Kodi continues to improve. Sending good thoughts your way-----lane:


----------



## pjewel

I missed so much of this, but then again, I missed so much of everything for days. I hope Kodi is back to his old self and that you can relax and forget about this frightening time.


----------



## Cailleach

Hoping Kodi gets back to "perfect" soon.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*healing wishes Kodi*

Riki had something like this when he was a puppy...we found out that it was pillow stuffing from a velvet pillow he chewed on. Has never done anything like this since...but how scared I was. When an active one is inactive.

Hope that the worst is over and he is completely mended tomorrow!


----------



## O'Bluff

How is Kodi this morning?


----------



## Suzi

:ear:


----------



## clare

I'm hoping no news is good news?


----------



## Narwyn

Late coming to the thread, but I hope Kodi is 100% very soon! Sounds like he is getting there.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> I'm hoping no news is good news?


He's definitely no worse, but he's still not 100% yet, either, which is worrying me.

I just gave him a bath, because he was due when he got sick, and a week of getting soupy chicken and rice stuck in his ears and beard weren't helping matters.


----------



## kimnaz

I am so glad Kodi is better. I will be getting Kaleb in April. He is just 3 weeks old today. In reading all the post,is it common for these little guys to chew up everything? I have a black russian terrier who is 90lbs and she was and is a shoe chewer. She and her sister(my daughter's) have a very sensitive tummy. She just changed her food to a sensitive stomach brand. Do these little guys have sensitive stomachs normally? What brand of food is Kodi on?


----------



## clare

Karen are you going to take Kodi back to the vet?Or has he said that it would take a while for Kodi to be back to his old self? Really hope things get back to normal real soon.All this must be very tiring for you.Lets hope for a better week.


----------



## hartman studio

Karen
when Mindy had some similar type problems it was at least a month before she was back to normal. Is Kodi on any probiotics? My vet gave (well- had me purchase) some probiotic powder that I sprinkled on her food which I think really helped. They were packets and I think it was about a 30 day supply.

eta- just saw the post where you said you just got probiotics- hope they help!!


----------



## krandall

kimnaz said:


> I am so glad Kodi is better. I will be getting Kaleb in April. He is just 3 weeks old today. In reading all the post,is it common for these little guys to chew up everything? I have a black russian terrier who is 90lbs and she was and is a shoe chewer. She and her sister(my daughter's) have a very sensitive tummy. She just changed her food to a sensitive stomach brand. Do these little guys have sensitive stomachs normally? What brand of food is Kodi on?


I think it's common for ALL puppies to chew on things and get into things they shouldn't I don't think Havs are alone on this front.<g> And in this case, we have no indication at all that Kodi got into something he shouldn't. The problem with had with him going after his litter in the last couple of days is BECAUSE his tummy isn't right, it's not what gave him tummy troubles to start with.

As far as whether Havs in general have sensitive tummies... I can't really say. Kodi sure hasn't. He's ill right now, but in general, he has no problems. He eats well, poops well-formed, non-smelly poops, and doesn't vomit. H doesn't tolerate beef well, but, again, I think there are lots of dogs of lots of breeds that don't tolerate one specific food item or another.

Kodi has been on Natural Balance Organic for about a year now. As a puppy, I fed him Royal Canin Mini Puppy.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Karen are you going to take Kodi back to the vet?Or has he said that it would take a while for Kodi to be back to his old self? Really hope things get back to normal real soon.All this must be very tiring for you.Lets hope for a better week.


I talked to a friend of mine who is a vet today. (not Kodi's vet, but she is very knowledgable) She echoed what Kodi's vet said on Thursday... as long as he continues to make slow progress, she would just continue to keep an eye on things. Her feeling is that it was most likely a viral gastroenteritis that stopped (or slowed) the motility in his gut, leading to the impaction we saw. I thought gastroenteritis usually caused diarrhea, but I guess, depending on the bug involved, it can go either way.

The good news is that he had his first poop that looked really normal this evening!


----------



## krandall

hartman studio said:


> Karen
> when Mindy had some similar type problems it was at least a month before she was back to normal. Is Kodi on any probiotics? My vet gave (well- had me purchase) some probiotic powder that I sprinkled on her food which I think really helped. They were packets and I think it was about a 30 day supply.
> 
> eta- just saw the post where you said you just got probiotics- hope they help!!


My vet had mentioned it on Thursday as well, and I bought some and started him on it on Friday. I don't now if it's a coincidence, or whether the probiotics are what has helped turn the corner, but as I mentioned in my previous post, he FINALLY had a normal poop tonight.

Did Mindy have an impaction too? Did you ever determine the exact cause?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, yay, Karen! Good news. Ha - cheering over poops! But good work, Kodi! Keep it up! Was he drinking enough water? I am sure that is a stupid question, as with you for a mom, I highly doubt he wouldn't have been!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Another thought. Did you change training treats on him recently?


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, yay, Karen! Good news. Ha - cheering over poops! But good work, Kodi! Keep it up! Was he drinking enough water? I am sure that is a stupid question, as with you for a mom, I highly doubt he wouldn't have been!


Hi Linda, Yes, he's been well hydrated all along. In the beginning, he was on IV fluids in the hospital, and since he's been home, each meal has basically been made into a thin soup with as much water as I thought I could reasonably get into him. As I told my vet friend today, his body has been very efficient at separating out the water from the solids... He's been peeing up a storm from all the water I've gotten into him, but his poops have still been small and hard. She said this was because the reason the poop was hard is probably from lack of motility rather than lack of fluid.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Just so happy to see improvement in Kodi...keep us posted...please. Hugs to the handsome fellow...


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Another thought. Did you change training treats on him recently?


Well, I change training treats continually, but not to anything he hasn't had before. And I'm careful about ingredients. He doesn't get anything I know he's sensitive to.


----------



## ShirleyH

*Diagnosis*

Karen, I'm afraid I've missed some of the information on Kodi. Did the vet give you an exact diagnosis? I'm so glad he's doing better but know you are worried.

More thoughts and prayers your way.

Shirley H.


----------



## krandall

ShirleyH said:


> Karen, I'm afraid I've missed some of the information on Kodi. Did the vet give you an exact diagnosis? I'm so glad he's doing better but know you are worried.
> 
> More thoughts and prayers your way.
> 
> Shirley H.


No, unfortunately, they say we may never know exactly. The first theory was that he had swallowed cloth or stuffing from a toy, due to the density of the x-rays of his GI tract. But he has never passed anything that should have caused a blockage, and he would have long ago at this point. The next theory was that it could have been caused by a greenie he had the day before. But if that were the case, again, once it had passed, he should have rapidly improved rather than this LONG slow improvement.

So now the theory is that what they saw on the x-rays was a combination of swollen, inflamed tissue in his gut, plus the material that was sitting there because things weren't working normally. What caused that? Who knows? The vets don't seem to.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Karen, I am glad that Kodi is on the mend. That is great news. I am sure he will continue to improve every day.

i tend to think Havs have tender tummies. We went to obedience class yesterday and Lizzie picked up some treats that others had and had some issues last night and today. I have found she cannot tolerate anything other than the freeze dried liver.


----------



## Thumper

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Karen, I am glad that Kodi is on the mend. That is great news. I am sure he will continue to improve every day.
> 
> *i tend to think Havs have tender tummies*. We went to obedience class yesterday and Lizzie picked up some treats that others had and had some issues last night and today. I have found she cannot tolerate anything other than the freeze dried liver.


I agree, it certainly does seem this way from my experience and reading the forum for several years, I can say I've noticed a HUGE improvement with the probiotics I'm always recommending on here, though.

I hope Kodi recovers soon, I know how hard it is worrying about them and not knowing what exactly to do to fix it and the vet not being sure  Stinks.

Kara


----------



## ShirleyH

*Progress!*

Karen, thanks for the update. Several friends and one breeder have had problems with Greenies. You might want to dump those. If this is a problem with inflamed tissue, it will heal of course. Perhaps you'd feel lots better consulting the doctor again on his current condition and progress.

Kisses to Kodi.

Shirley H.


----------



## krandall

ShirleyH said:


> Karen, thanks for the update. Several friends and one breeder have had problems with Greenies. You might want to dump those. If this is a problem with inflamed tissue, it will heal of course. Perhaps you'd feel lots better consulting the doctor again on his current condition and progress.
> 
> Kisses to Kodi.
> 
> Shirley H.


Hi Shirley, the greenies got dumped the first day. But as I mentioned, at this point it is unlikely that the green was the problem. Still after the university ER told me that they see more food-based impactions from greenies than anything else, that was the last greenie in this household!

I've been in close contact with the vets, and will continue to be until he's completely better.


----------



## KSC

We know Kodi is in such good hands with you Karen - you are a wonderful puppy mommy. Glad to hear he's making progress and I'll be really glad to hear he's totally back to himself.


----------



## krandall

Thanks, Sylvia. He' getting there! I worked him a bit for the first time today, and he wa SOOO happy! *I* was happy that he had the energy to want to work!


----------



## galaxie

Karen, does Kodi like to lick up fuzz, dust, fluff, etc. off the floor? It could be a bezoar - basically a GI buildup of random materials that one is not supposed to eat. Stella and Roscoe both occasionally poop out a gross chunk of fluff mixed with hair mixed with poo. It's disgusting, and you don't really notice it other than the smell is stronger than a regular stool and it may have a larger diameter than a regular stool. It's not technically considered a bezoar until it causes a blockage and serious problems, including no stools passing. If it's a bezoar caused by many particles gathering together, it can break up on its own and be passed in the stool without being noticed.

I hope he continues to progress, and that he's back to his fluffy self soon!


----------



## krandall

Natalie, I've never seen him doing anything like that, but there's always a first, I suppose.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Karen, I am so glad to read Kodi is getting better. It is never quick enough. I am glad you were able to lift his spirits a bit.


----------



## mellowbo

I'm just catching up on this and I'm so glad to hear Kodi is better. They sure can give us some big scares! Mine constantly chew on the flossies. The downside is that they're 29 calories an inch, ugh, but I understand they are completely digestible. 
I'm praying Kodi is soon back to his NORMAL self.


----------



## Cailleach

Nice to hear kodi is getting better.


----------



## hartman studio

krandall said:


> My vet had mentioned it on Thursday as well, and I bought some and started him on it on Friday. I don't now if it's a coincidence, or whether the probiotics are what has helped turn the corner, but as I mentioned in my previous post, he FINALLY had a normal poop tonight.
> 
> Did Mindy have an impaction too? Did you ever determine the exact cause?


With x-rays- they saw something. Not totally positive, but we think it was a ball end of a bully stick she swallowed whole. She was at the emergency vet and then my vet a few times because she was making such slow progress. The diarhea persisted for at least 2 to 3 weeks, and it really was almost a month before she was back to her old self!! So Mindy's problem was a little different, but still her progress was slow getting back to normal because the vet said her stomach and intestine lining was probably inflamed and irritated and it takes awhile for it to stop being so irritated


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am so glad that Kodi is on the mend! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

mellowbo said:


> I'm just catching up on this and I'm so glad to hear Kodi is better. They sure can give us some big scares! Mine constantly chew on the flossies. The downside is that they're 29 calories an inch, ugh, but I understand they are completely digestible.
> I'm praying Kodi is soon back to his NORMAL self.


Greenies should be digestable too. The problem is if the dog bites off a piece that is too big to be totally softened by stomach acids before it passes into the small intestine. There's no more acid there, so the piece of food (no matter what it is) doesn't break down much after that point, and can cause a blockage. It's the size and shape of the item that is the problem. So you need to watch flossies closely too, especially when they get down toward the end, or if they are able to break off large chunks.


----------



## krandall

hartman studio said:


> With x-rays- they saw something. Not totally positive, but we think it was a ball end of a bully stick she swallowed whole. She was at the emergency vet and then my vet a few times because she was making such slow progress. The diarhea persisted for at least 2 to 3 weeks, and it really was almost a month before she was back to her old self!! So Mindy's problem was a little different, but still her progress was slow getting back to normal because the vet said her stomach and intestine lining was probably inflamed and irritated and it takes awhile for it to stop being so irritated


So the last part is the same, even if the first symptoms weren't that's good to know. After his nice, normal looking poop last night, he was back to hard little rocks this morning.


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am so glad that Kodi is on the mend! :biggrin1:


Thanks Linda!


----------



## Rita Nelson

krandall said:


> Greenies should be digestable too. The problem is if the dog bites off a piece that is too big to be totally softened by stomach acids before it passes into the small intestine. There's no more acid there, so the piece of food (no matter what it is) doesn't break down much after that point, and can cause a blockage. It's the size and shape of the item that is the problem. So you need to watch flossies closely too, especially when they get down toward the end, or if they are able to break off large chunks.


Tucker loves flossies, but we always throw them away when they're about 2" long.

It's really great news to hear Kodi is on the mend and enjoyed the walk yesterday.


----------



## krandall

Rita Nelson said:


> Tucker loves flossies, but we always throw them away when they're about 2" long.
> 
> It's really great news to hear Kodi is on the mend and enjoyed the walk yesterday.


Oh we didn't go for a walk... it snowed all day and the streets were a slushy mess! We just did some obedience work in the house. I think he'd LIKE to go for a walk, but there are no sidewalks, we still snow banks higher than the mail boxes, and today it's pouring rain all over that. No walks for a while!

Come to think of it, in NH things can't be much different!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi

One step forward then not. How frustrating Have you tried pumpkin it is suppose to work both ways. He sounds very constipated ( DA) Also was it your vet who said to water the food down so much?


----------



## Suzi

My Japanese Chin was actually very ill and in pain --so after hundreds of dollars at the vet..x-rays, and even EKG...it was determined that she was constipated. So a $1 can of pumpkin - given a tablespoon once a day along with a tablespoon of french style cut green beans...did the trick!! So, before you spend a lot of money...you might try the pumpkin and green bean diet...along with her regular food. Now, I give it to her everyday - but, again only a tablespoon of each. Pumpkin and green beans are very high in fiber and fiber does the trick!!! Good Luck - hope it works for you too!!

Got this from the internet.


----------



## littlebuddy

glad to hear things are moving in the right direction. nothing like a good poop to put a smile on everyones face! i gave django pumpkin 2 days ago, he hadnt pooped in 5 days (was also on flagyl) but i gave him 1 teaspoon, small amount and it helped. also, little walks to get the system going.


----------



## Kathie

How is Kodi feeling today? It's hard for me to imagine all that snow when it was 80 degrees here yesterday. What a difference a thousand miles makes! I'm sure it would help if he could walk but I'm sure the things you're doing with him is helping. I hope each day is a little bit better!


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> One step forward then not. How frustrating Have you tried pumpkin it is suppose to work both ways. He sounds very constipated ( DA) Also was it your vet who said to water the food down so much?


I have used pumpkin from time to time for constipation, but he's not allowed to have ANYTHING but the prescribed chicken/rice formula, and (slowly) his own food for the time being.

And yes, they know I'm watering down his food and are in full agreement.


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> My Japanese Chin was actually very ill and in pain --so after hundreds of dollars at the vet..x-rays, and even EKG...it was determined that she was constipated. So a $1 can of pumpkin - given a tablespoon once a day along with a tablespoon of french style cut green beans...did the trick!! So, before you spend a lot of money...you might try the pumpkin and green bean diet...along with her regular food. Now, I give it to her everyday - but, again only a tablespoon of each. Pumpkin and green beans are very high in fiber and fiber does the trick!!! Good Luck - hope it works for you too!!
> 
> Got this from the internet.


That's great information if you have a dog with chronic, low-level or occasional constipation. But that's not what happened here. This was an acute onset, and his entire digestive tract shut down. You need to be very careful what you feed to a dog with an impaction or one recovering from severe intestinal inflammation or you can make matters worse. That's why he's been on a bland diet.


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> How is Kodi feeling today? It's hard for me to imagine all that snow when it was 80 degrees here yesterday. What a difference a thousand miles makes! I'm sure it would help if he could walk but I'm sure the things you're doing with him is helping. I hope each day is a little bit better!


Well, normally he gets plenty of exercise even if he has to stay indoors... playing fetch and tug and RLH. And we also usually go to the training center 3 or 4 days a week. We haven't been to the training center, but any time he has initiated play, we've made sure we play with him. Haven't wanted to push it beyond that.

I'm going to take him to our agility class tomorrow night and just see what he wants to do. If he wants to play, great, if he wears out, we'll call it quits early.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Karen, I think taking Kodi to Agility sounds great! He may tire a bit early but I am sure just as in humans the change will give him a much need boost and maybe it will be good for you too. Hope things go well.


----------



## Missy

good news he is on the mend Karen.


----------



## Ninja

Karen I am so happy Kodi is doing better. Puts a huge :biggrin1: on my face.

Just throwing this out there..when Ninja was having trouble going I remember giving him Nutrical and within an hour I remember it worked. No vet has ever recommended this to me, it was just something we tried but I just wanted to pass the information on. If you think it's appropiate and ever have trouble again (which I really hope you don't) give it a shot.


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> good news he is on the mend Karen.


Thanks, Missy. He really did seem better today. I had to pick up his toys at bed time tonight!


----------



## krandall

Ninja said:


> Karen I am so happy Kodi is doing better. Puts a huge :biggrin1: on my face.
> 
> Just throwing this out there..when Ninja was having trouble going I remember giving him Nutrical and within an hour I remember it worked. No vet has ever recommended this to me, it was just something we tried but I just wanted to pass the information on. If you think it's appropiate and ever have trouble again (which I really hope you don't) give it a shot.


Kodi hasn't had trouble going... It has just been the consistency. And again, this isn't "standard" constipation, he had an impaction. The mystery is WHY he had an impaction, since, as far as we know, he didn't ingest anything that should have caused it.

Any time in the past that he's been at all irregular (tends to happen at the beginning of the winter... I think a combination of drinking less in the colder weather, and not wanting to poop on hard ground... He WAY prefers leaves in the woods around our property) it has been quickly regulated with a little pumpkin or squash mixed into his food. He really likes it too.


----------



## Ninja

Ohhh ok Karen, I think I misread something and thought he had trouble going by another poster. My mistake 

LOL Ninja likes the pumpkin too...Makes him think he's getting a little treat, which makes me happy since hes so picky about everything else. But don't tell him it's good for him, I think he'll lose interest lol...


----------



## krandall

Ninja said:


> Ohhh ok Karen, I think I misread something and thought he had trouble going by another poster. My mistake
> 
> LOL Ninja likes the pumpkin too...Makes him think he's getting a little treat, which makes me happy since hes so picky about everything else. But don't tell him it's good for him, I think he'll lose interest lol...


Fortunately, Kodi is NOT picky... He's a little chow hound!


----------



## Suzi

How is Kodi doing today?


----------



## krandall

Much better today! Toys all over the place.

I took him to his agility class tonight, and while we didn't run any long sequences, he seemed to do fine. I think we're finally at the end of this thing.


----------



## dbeech

krandall said:


> Much better today! Toys all over the place.
> 
> I took him to his agility class tonight, and while we didn't run any long sequences, he seemed to do fine. I think we're finally at the end of this thing.


Great news!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Karen, that IS good news! So happy to hear it!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Cailleach

Great news Karen that Kodi is getting back to normal.


----------



## O'Bluff

I'm so glad to hear that Karen. After the great advice you gave me just before I went to visit Picasso's breeder, I feel like I know you. The internet is an amazing tool! We live an entire country apart but communicate with ease!

Play hard Kodi!

J


----------



## TilliesMom

Yay! SO glad to hear he is getting up and around and feeling better!!!


----------



## ShirleyH

*100% I hope*

Karen, is Kodi back to normal entirely? Let us hope. What a terrible spell of whatever this was.

ShirleyH


----------



## krandall

Thanks, everyone. Yes, I think he's really back to normal. He's back on his regular food, playing, and following me around the house. It'll be a few more days before _I_ really believe it's all over, but I think we're there.


----------



## Sheri

I'm so glad! What a bizarre occurrence! I hope it never happens again! 

Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> Much better today! Toys all over the place.
> 
> I took him to his agility class tonight, and while we didn't run any long sequences, he seemed to do fine. I think we're finally at the end of this thing.


 I am so glad to hear that. :whoo:


----------



## clare

Hooray Kodi!


----------



## krandall

Yup, he seems to be back on his game. We went to Rally Run Throughs this morning and he was great!:whoo:


----------



## Ninja

Yay Kodi!! :whoo:


----------



## Pixiesmom

Kodi, we are very happy you're feeling better.


----------

